# New Sulawesi Shrimp Came Today :)



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Finally after waiting a while for the shrimp to ship I received them. Took photos of the Cardinals and Harlequin I received. I will be shipping them out to anyone who ordered shortly. They are acclimating right now after the trip. They do not even compare to CRS....

Unfortunately I do not have my Macro Lens right now so the photos are real bad quality. These photos do not do justice AT ALL ! You must absolutely see these in person. The Cardinals are absolutely gorgeous. The Harlequins are real small compared to the Cardinals.

The Cardinals are stunning and I can't stop staring at them. Those little white legs moving around are really cool.

The photos are all pretty much the same. It is hard to shoot with just a normal lens and get cool shots. A macro lens is simply a must. Enjoy


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

What horrid pictures! [/jk] I wish I took pictures as good as your "marginal" ones.

Those shrimp are awesome!

Please answer the usual:

-Any special requirements?
-Do they breed easily in captivity?
-How big are mature ones?
-When will you have some for sale/how much?
-Are they compatible with/incompatible with other shrimp species?

TIA -


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

I suggest you place those Sulawesi shrimps into a tank that has a lot higher pH than the one you have them in right now. You are acclimating them in ADA Amazonia substrate and that is a low pH (I am sure you know already). Even if you have some coral chips, it is not even enough to raise the pH to around 8.0.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> What horrid pictures! [/jk] I wish I took pictures as good as your "marginal" ones.
> 
> Those shrimp are awesome!
> 
> ...


_-Any special requirements?_
Temp at 80F+
PH above 7.0 (i have mine in 6.8 )

_-Do they breed easily in captivity?_
They do breed in captivity. It is confirmed that they are not difficult if given the right conditions.

_-How big are mature ones?_
It depends on the species. The Cardinalshrimp in the picture get about 3/4in max. Some are a nice size. They are not as small as some people have speculated.

_-When will you have some for sale/how much?_
http://www.planetinverts.com/store/...ath=71&zenid=0743c1da8f6de1bd56d7f2d8d1abf38e

_-Are they compatible with/incompatible with other shrimp species?_
Compatible with all. I have them in the same tank as my CRS.



Kenshin said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I suggest you place those Sulawesi shrimps into a tank that has a lot higher pH than the one you have them in right now. You are acclimating them in ADA Amazonia substrate and that is a low pH (I am sure you know already). Even if you have some coral chips, it is not even enough to raise the pH to around 8.0.


I do not believe that the ADA and lower ph will have much of a negative effect, if any. Most of what I have read really seems to stress temperature. I keep my tank temp at 80-81F for them. My ph is 6.8. 95% of them are extremely active and constantly sifting, picking, cleaning, the normal shrimp thing. They appear to be extremely happy right now.

I am a big fan of ADA soil. I think that its natural earth ingredients appease all shrimp a lot so I am not afraid to use it for the Sulawesi.

Hope this helped.. 

Thanks for all the compliments guys...


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

these guys would do great in a el natural.


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

nice pictures, 
more and more reports of people breeding these shrimp, 

Can't wait to get a hold of some

Raymond


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

oh wow. those red shrimp with the white spots are stunning! nice!


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Those shrimp look great! So much different from what I see normally, makes me want to get a tank for them.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice wood....puttin those on my TODO list.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

When you get your wilds to breed, I'm definitely interested in the F1's! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

wow those are nice shrimp


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wood said:


> _-Any special requirements?_
> Temp at 80F+
> PH above 7.0 (i have mine in 6.8 )
> 
> ...


Just because they are extremely active does not mean they will are slowly dying because of the complete different condition you are putting them in. I have seen my shrimps very actively feeding, picking, and etc., and they still would die later on if they are of old age, stress, and etc.

pH is a very big factor in shrimps' living condition and so is temperature. And it is very bad you are housing them with CRS when you raised the temperature to 80-81F (those temperature are very bad for CRS). Just because they are compatible with each other does not mean they should be housed under the same conditions.

If they originally came from a high pH environment and you placed them in a lower than neutral pH environment, I am very sure you will shock and stress them, especially after they are already stressed to begin with from being caught in the wild, imported, and the whole shipping process.

I really believe it will not be fair for your customers, who are buying these expensive shrimps from you in the future, because those shrimps might die in a short period of time after they received from you and acclimate them in a higher pH or different pH condition.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice looking shrimp. I have to agree with Kenshin on his comments about the ph for these shrimp.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful shrimp.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Kenshin said:


> Just because they are extremely active does not mean they will are slowly dying because of the complete different condition you are putting them in. I have seen my shrimps very activately feeding, picking, and etc., and they still would die later on if they are of old age, stress, and etc.
> 
> pH is a very big factor in shrimps' living condition and so is temperature. And it is very bad you are housing them with CRS when you raised the temperature to 80-81F (those temperature are very bad for CRS). Just because they are compatible with each other does not mean they should be housed under the same conditions.
> 
> ...


There are only 5 CRS in that tank and they are being shipped today. I know that CRS do not like those temps and I would never keep CRS in there if I were breeding/selling.

As for the ph, I do not believe that it will affect them as much as most think. I am setting up a coral based tank for these though just to notice any difference. I will observe the difference in behavior. Customers who have received these shrimp have reported no deaths in their new tanks and their shrimp seem happy as well, in higher ph tanks too. A berried female may give birth soon and I will definitely observe the babies for survival/growth rate.

Heatpacks are a must if you are shipping them though! An absolute must.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are these from a the wild?
Or 1st generation captivity (born in captivity)?


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow awesome shrimp. I hope they are still available in a few months.


----------



## jilly (Feb 16, 2008)

are these beauties freshwater??


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

yes they are.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

what about hardness? My tap water runs at a ph of about 8.1 most of the time but is absurdly high gh. It would be nice to add another shrimp tank without adding another bottle to fill up from the ro


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

they need low KH and GH i think


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

From the previous posts in this thread I gathered that these awesome looking shrimps need a higher temp 80-82 and higher ph as well.

hth
brat


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I am keeping mine at 82 F with a PH of 8.2 GH is 3 and KH is 4 to 5

This is pretty close to reported natural water conditions for these shrimp...So far they are healthy and active.










Cheers, Bill


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow they are beautiful. Thumbs up. Keep us posted if you ever sell any.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

Slyder, sorry, but your going to have to go RO if you want to keep these happy. i have the same problem with my tap and gave up and got an RO filter system. i use a thin layer of crushed coral covered with 3m colorquartz, and pure RO. i get a ph of 8.3-8.4 and hardness of 80-120 ppm.


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Santa Claus !!!

Nice Shrimps


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

dhavoc said:


> Slyder, sorry, but your going to have to go RO if you want to keep these happy. i have the same problem with my tap and gave up and got an RO filter system. i use a thin layer of crushed coral covered with 3m colorquartz, and pure RO. i get a ph of 8.3-8.4 and hardness of 80-120 ppm.


Just wishful thinking i guess, right now i pack a few 5gal waterjugs to walmart and fill with ro every 2 weeks, right now its cheaper. When i move into my new house ill probably get my own ro. My 55 gal might make a nice storage container.

thanks
-SlyDer


----------



## mikishuhoo (Feb 23, 2010)

The shrimps look so beautiful!

Kenny


----------

